
FOI Request: leet speak (FBI) - danso
https://www.muckrock.com/foi/united-states-of-america-10/leet-speak-fbi-10154/
======
phy6
This is the worst rendition of PDF I've ever seen. Is it done on purpose to
prevent OCR?

FTA: "This list has about 2800 entries you should find useful in your work or
for keeping up with your children and/or grandchildren"

~~~
theplaz
I think they are worried about metadata and similar info being embedded and
not properly redacting it. This is a fool proof method against that.

------
madsushi
Here's the link you actually want:
[http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1199460/responsive-
doc...](http://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1199460/responsive-
documents.pdf)

~~~
morisy
Thanks for the link. We include a direct download link right on the page but
...

We made a conscious business decision to skip having ads, to not have a
paywall, and even to let you view and download 100% registration free because
it's what we believe in. But hotlinking PDFs on highly trafficked places has a
huge negative impact on an already very tight budget. Using our viewer, or
only downloading if you're actually interested in the docs, saves a lot of
money and helps us continue our government transparency work ad- and paywall-
free.

Thanks!

~~~
mplewis
You should consider building a viewer that's usable on mobile devices then.
It's nearly impossible to read your document on a phone.

Additionally, I couldn't find the PDF link from my phone either.

~~~
morisy
Thanks a lot for the feedback: Download links are right under the thumbnails
of the respective file, but I'll work to add them in the main document view,
too:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/62n8umb9jcaqfv4/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/62n8umb9jcaqfv4/Screenshot%202014-06-16%2023.23.43.png)

We are definitely working on a better viewer, with a mobile redesign due in a
few months, but we don't have any full time developers on staff: My cofounder
and I both have day jobs, and our main focus is making sure we continue to get
and publish government records as efficiently and openly as possible.

The reality is also just that there aren't really any great PDF viewers we've
found on the web, though we're definitely open to suggestions/inspiration if
you have one you think works really well.

~~~
Intermernet
I'd recommend having a play around with PDF.js from Mozilla, it's the default
PDF viewer in Firefox, and is open source and lightweight.

[http://mozilla.github.io/pdf.js/](http://mozilla.github.io/pdf.js/)

------
natch
I'd like to see a FOI request for information on their process for creating
such low quality PDF documents responsive to FOI requests.

------
jxf
It looks like it really stumped the FBI to determine what "leetspeak" actually
is, given that the only responsive document is the Twitter acronyms summary.
(Is it even fair to call most of these "Twitter acronyms"?)

------
oomkiller
Did they purposefully try to make this un-OCRable?

------
TrainedMonkey
So I see 83 pages of twitter shortspeak as the only thing released in this FOI
Request, it is possible that there are leetspeak terms defined there, but I
did not bother checking.

------
dthunt
Wow. Way to not actually respond to the request.

------
Zigurd
If you see something, leak something.

Otherwise we'll continue to get crap like this.

------
33W
My favorite: WTFT What the French toast? (polite WTF)

~~~
duskwuff
Or, slightly below that: WYLABOCTGWTR = Would you like a bowl of cream to go
with that remark?

Seriously, though, I think most of this list was drawn from a common source.
Doing a Google search for a few of the acronyms in conjunction yields a bunch
of very similar lists.

------
waterfowl
This is barely readable. Wow FBI(even if it's for OCR reasons)

------
zacharycohn
New headline is much less descriptive than the old one...

------
speedyapoc
> CYA = see ya/cover you're ass

Cringe.

